# Ruger P94 9mm Help



## rugerp94 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just bought a Ruger P94 9mm. This is my first 9mm. I think I am having accuracy problems with it. It has the fixed three dot sight like on a lot of pistols, but when I use them the way they should be used, it seems like all my shots are going low by about a foot at 50 feet. I tried 3 different types of ammo, 115 gr, 125 gr, and 147 gr and it seems like the 125 is the most accurate. Just wondering if I need to compensate for the gun shooting low, or if it is just me. I have been shooting 22 pistol for about 7 years and can put 10 shots in a 3 inch group from the same distance. Thanks for you advice.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

No slam, but, IMHO unless you have access to a bench rest to test, I would say that you are anticipating the recoil and pushing the barrel down when you pull the trigger. There is a bit different amount of recoil between the .22 and the 9mm and you might need some additional practice to acclimate yourself to the additional recoil generated by the bigger round. Just my .02.:smt023


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Just a suggestion*

Get some snap caps and intersperce them in the magazine, works better if you have a friend load the mag so you don't know when the snap cap is coming up. Fire normally and see what you are doing and if you are indeed anticipating. You didn't say how much experience you have with other than the .22lr. Recoil is a different beast when shooting a center fire defensive round. I'd have to go with Tekhead 1219 on the issue here. This is a way to verify that this is or is not the case. Give it a try. Shoot well and often.


----------



## rugerp94 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I am new to center fire guns. I have been to the range 3 times so far, only twice with my own gun. Once with a friends gun. Similar results. Besides the snap cap idea, any other methods to help with this? Thanks.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Lots of dry fire to learn to SQUEEZE the trigger. You could also be slapping the trigger which will also cause shots to not go where you aim. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## fnr (Feb 12, 2009)

i agree


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

if you are use to shooting bulls eye .22's then the combat sights on a centerfire duty type gun line up differently that a bullseye hold.

Are you holding so the center of the target (poa) is covered, or where you see the (poa) above the top of the sights?

Shoot the gun from a rest and take yourself out of the picture. 

1" low at 50 feet is not bad if this is your third time shooting a centerfire handgun!


----------



## rugerp94 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful advice. I did some more research and am going to try some grip and stance changes. Also going to try and dry fire a little bit. I will let you know how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## rugerp94 (Feb 8, 2009)

I was able to go to the range on Wednesday and got to know my new gun a little better. It does have a lot of take up in the trigger and once it reaches the point where it fires, there is a hard pull to get it to fire. I believe this was part of my problem. I had a friend watch when I shot, and he thought I was jerking the trigger a bit. After figuring out what was going on, I was able to get off a few good shots. I guess it is just something I need to get used to.


----------



## JasBrit (Jan 21, 2009)

Check out www.is-lan.com/challenge
This is a pistol correction chart and according to it and what you described then the answer is: "Breaking Wrist Down, Pushing Forward or Drooping Head." It's something different according to the chart if it's low but either in the 5:00 position or the 7:00 position. Hope this helps a little.


----------

